# Adios /Good-bye Foreros



## Tormenta

Dear Foreros, 

During the past few months I have had the privilege of "getting to know" so many of you; it has been a very enriching experience and for that I thank you.  I believe there is a time for everything and it is time for me to leave this forum and move on.
Thank you, Mike, for this site and thank you foreros for your time, commitment, and most of all thank you for sharing so many bits of your lives.

Best wishes to all of you   

Claudia aka Tormenta


Mis queridos Foreros,

Estos últimos meses fueron de primera y eso se los debo a usteds.  Ahora tengo que irme......todo tiene su tiempo y todo tiene su hora.  Es hora de partir, pero no sin antes agradecerles por el tiempo compartido. Aprendí un montón acerca sus países y aprendí mucho sobre mi propia gente.
Aprendí a tener la mente más abierta y la boca más cerrada   Gracias amigos ! 

Mis mejores deseos para cada uno de ustedes, para todos los "deformes" y para mis "Españolitos" también".

Un abrazo grande   

Claudia alias Tormenta


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Claudia LLL,
Recibe de este deforme, servidor de VM, un gran abrazo junto con mi respeto y cariño y los mejores deseos para tu felicidad.

Cuchu


----------



## zebedee

Tormenta! Nooooooo! ¡Qué pena que nos dejas!

Y ahora ¿con quién compartiré los Haagen-Daazs yo? 

Thanks ever so much for all you've done for the Forum, Claudia. You were one of the first foreros I remember warming to when I was a Junior Member here...
Your patience, your good advice, your poetic expression, even your "Tormentosa temper" are going to be sadly missed here by many. 
Please come back and visit us from time to time, you're going to be missed, my dear!

Un abrazo muy fuerte y un hasta luego que no es un adiós,

Zebedee


----------



## ITA

Liebe Freundin ¿qué paso?   no puedo creerlo no sé cual serán tus razones pero bueno es tu decisión    Mucha,pero mucha suerte y espero que de alguna manera nos mantengamos en contacto .Viele Danke für alles desde nuestro  Buenos Aires querido ITA.


----------



## Danielle

I'm sorry I did not get to know you ... 

I wish you Good Luck and Success 
Danielle


----------



## vic_us

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Dear Foreros,
> 
> During the past few months I have had the privilege of "getting to know" so many of you; it has been a very enriching experience and for that I thank you.  I believe there is a time for everything and it is time for me to leave this forum and move on.
> Thank you, Mike, for this site and thank you foreros for your time, commitment, and most of all thank you for sharing so many bits of your lives.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you
> 
> Claudia aka Tormenta
> 
> 
> Mis queridos Foreros,
> 
> Estos últimos meses fueron de primera y eso se los debo a usteds.  Ahora tengo que irme......todo tiene su tiempo y todo tiene su hora.  Es hora de partir, pero no sin antes agradecerles por el tiempo compartido. Aprendí un montón acerca sus países y aprendí mucho sobre mi propia gente.
> Aprendí a tener la mente más abierta y la boca más cerrada   Gracias amigos !
> 
> Mis mejores deseos para cada uno de ustedes, para todos los "deformes" y para mis "Españolitos" también".
> 
> Un abrazo grande
> 
> Claudia alias Tormenta



Mirá, te lo digo en Argentino y sin vueltas: dejáte de joder y quedáte. Besos. Vic.


----------



## danalto

Bueno, no te conozco, pero me gustaba tu nick! 
Mucha suerte de Roma!


----------



## lauranazario

Me niego a decir "adiós".... mejor te digo "hasta mañana" y con ello dejo la puerta abierta para el día en que retornes a éste, el lugar que ha sido y seguirá siendo tu casa.

Un abrazo caribeño,
LauraN.


----------



## Philippa

I can't believe that you're going    

Tormenta, thanks so much for all your help, humour and your super quote.
I'm going to miss you here.

Good luck and God bless!
Philippa


----------



## alc112

Yo tampoco te conzoco mucho como a otros foreros, pero te deseo mucha suerte


----------



## beatrizg

Es triste, Tormenta. Pero supongo que hay algo bueno detras de la despedida. 
Que todo salga bien!
Un abrazo desde Atenas!


----------



## alc112

Capaz viene a Argentina de vacaciones, quien les dice


----------



## Lancel0t

Tormenta, we are thankful that we crossed our paths even only here in WR. We are so fortunate to meet such a kind and helpful person like you. WIshing you all the best and hope that you'll be back here someday.  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP.


----------



## Artrella

Claudita, lamento mucho que te vayas.  Espero que no sea por nada malo...
Te voy a estar escribiendo porque tengo pensado andar por aquellos pagos a fin de año o principios del 2006, y quiero ir a comer unas empanadas con vos.
Yo llevo el Navarro Correas, sí???

Te mando unos mailes, sí??? Te voy a visitar a vos y a nuestro amigo en comun, dale???


Besos, cuidate, te quiero mucho, Nilda


----------



## ITA

Artrella said:
			
		

> Claudita, lamento mucho que te vayas.  Espero que no sea por nada malo...
> Te voy a estar escribiendo porque tengo pensado andar por aquellos pagos a fin de año o principios del 2006, y quiero ir a comer unas empanadas con vos.
> Yo llevo el Navarro Correas, sí???
> 
> Te mando unos mailes, sí??? Te voy a visitar a vos y a nuestro amigo en comun, dale???
> 
> 
> Besos, cuidate, te quiero mucho, Nilda



eyy che esperen que si hay Navarro Correas yo también me prendo un buen vino y una buena charla es lo mejor que hay,besos.ITA.


----------



## loremkt

No tuve el gutaso de conocerte como quisiera, pero te deseo lo mejor, y ya sabes que si decides regresar ésta es tu casa, y que podemos seguir ayudandonos mutuamente!

mucha suerte en todo!


----------



## abc

Tormenta,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll miss you. Come back whenever you want a hug, share a smile, teach us something...






  Warm wishes to you and your family.


----------



## belén

Tormenta....acabo de ver el thread y me he quedado muy triste...Esto no va a ser lo mismo sin ti...
Espero que te vaya todo muy bien y no nos olvides...

Besos fuertes
Belén


----------



## walnut

Ciao Tormenta! Goodbye! 
I wish you all the best, new experiences and discoveries.    

It was fine to meet you here, I'll miss you!    Walnut_Chiara


----------



## lsp

I don't understand why you have to go.  Good luck, though. I do hope the helpfulness and good will you brought here follows you wherever you are going.
Lsp


----------



## jacinta

Hi Tormenta;

I just saw this post and I want to let you know how much I've enjoyed reading your posts.  You've been a valuable member of this forum and I thank you for all your help.  I understand what you mean by it being time to move on.  After all, there is a life beyond the computer!  It has been a pleasure.  I will miss seeing your nickname  .

Saludos and goodbye,

jacinta


----------



## mjscott

Tormenta-
You've been the shield that protected my right hand during some forum swordfights. In so doing, I concluded three things:
1. This person is strong.
2. This person is not afraid of who she is and what she stands for.
3. I admire this person and would seek out to befriend her if she was my co-worker.

Good luck and God bless in all you do.
mjscott


----------



## vachecow

jacinta said:
			
		

> After all, there is a life beyond the computer!
> jacinta


"You never really leave a place or person you love, part of them you take with you ,leaving a part of yourself behind."
Good luck!


----------

